# NIH Clinical Trial on Desiccated Thyroid



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Found this both interesting and heartening. I'm glad that desiccated is finally being looked at here in the U.S. This study is open to Hashi's patients within travel distance of Bethesda, Maryland. Keep in mind that there are additional criteria which can be found toward the bottom of the description page under Eligibility.

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01739972?term=NCT01739972&rank=1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StormFinch said:


> Found this both interesting and heartening. I'm glad that desiccated is finally being looked at here in the U.S. This study is open to Hashi's patients within travel distance of Bethesda, Maryland. Keep in mind that there are additional criteria which can be found toward the bottom of the description page under Eligibility.
> 
> http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01739972?term=NCT01739972&rank=1


This is very very awesome and I am sooooooooooooooooo glad. Thank for the link!! Maybe someone from this board lives nearby and can qualify to participate in this study!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Very good news, indeed!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to see. Dessicated was the best thing that ever happened for me!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Clinical trials are a good thing and regardless of the outcome, the results are powerful in terms of physicians understanding what works and what doesn't.

Anyone who participates in a clinical trial is doing a huge service to humanity.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

So did anyone go through the cited studies and read the abstracts?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I did.....and noted that the study started 7 months ago [though the length of each arm of the protocol was about 4 months, so active recruitment for participants is still ongoing]. I'm too old and have too many of the exclusion criteria.

Basically the study is to see which type of drug the patients seem to do better on, in spite of the relatively small sample size.

Should be interesting.

Anyone know if this study has been done elsewhere?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

From the looks of things, only one of the studies showed a positive impact of combination therapy. Almost all of the rest of them showed no difference, with one showing a perceived difference if the patients lost weight.

This trial goes through 2014. It could take a year or more after that to see a published paper.

Still, it's interesting that they are continuing to explore the issue.


----------

